# April 2022 Gravity



## Manimani (Apr 22, 2022)

How did everyone find the exam? AM? PM?

Easier harder than expected?


----------



## BigDave (Apr 22, 2022)

Morning was tough, afternoon was easier for me


----------



## Goofy89 (Apr 22, 2022)

Like last exam (Oct. 2021) mentioned here from somebody, AM exam was hard (During lunch time, I heard some people talking about PE - Civil -Structural passing rate). I felt also harder than expected. But PM exam was easier than AM but not enough time.


----------



## JNS (Apr 22, 2022)

Just took both. Vertical yesterday was brutal. Bridge questions killed me in the AM. Some tricky foundation questions nobody would ever imagine would get asked. Afternoon questions were easier but I still could not finish most of it on time. Steel problem I did not have enough experience designing so I probably failed just on that alone.

Lateral was considerably easier. AM was manageable. Even the bridge questions weren’t bad. The afternoon was not hard, but the problems took too much time. Nobody around me seemed to be able to complete the last remaining building problem. Not because it was hard, just because the other three problems sucked up so much time that you were lucky if you had 30 minutes to do it.


----------

